# Luecomelas laying eggs in strange spots.



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a trio of Luecomelas that have recently reached adulthood. I received my first clutch of 3 eggs about 2 weeks ago and one made it through and is currently a tadpole! 
A couple of days ago I added more leaf litter and added petri dishes under a few of the leaves because I noticed that they seem to not like the coco hut as much. However, despite these new laying spots, I found more eggs today on the leaves of a pothos vine (same plant of previous laying).

These most recent eggs where found hanging off of the edge of the leaf almost like they missed. I want to be sure that the eggs are fertilized before removing them from the enclosure... Are they able to access the eggs when they are hanging from the leaf?

I understand that the first clutches may not develop successfully, but I'd like to do everything I can.
I have been doing a great deal of research to try and be as prepared as possible, but I am always open to any suggestions you all may have.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I am no expert so I can only pass on my personal experiences. My Leucs laid twice in the coco hut and haven't since. They lay in the leaf litter where I dont know exactly where the clutch is and therefore would be force to rip the tank to go seaching.

The Bakhuis lay on leaf edges and all eggs get fertilized. But they are 3.5 years old and have had a lot of practice!

I would pull the eggs after 24 hours or they may slip off. The male will do his best and has surprisingly good aim. Still, it's a young trio in love, so they are still dialing it in.

One of our experienced vets will jump in here and either shore up my comments or point you in a better direction.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

You could always add a couple of 2oz cups of water to the tank. That way if you miss a clutch along the way in all that leaf litter, the Leucs could transport the tads to the water for you


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

MrMMB said:


> I
> These most recent eggs where found hanging off of the edge of the leaf almost like they missed. I want to be sure that the eggs are fertilized before removing them from the enclosure... Are they able to access the eggs when they are hanging from the leaf?


If the jelly around the eggs has hydrated then any chance they are fertilized has to have occured already. This is because once the jelly around the eggs is fully hydrated, it reduces or prevents penetration by the sperm. So if your going to remove the eggs for artificial rearing you might as well go ahead and do so. 

Ed


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Ed said:


> If the jelly around the eggs has hydrated then any chance they are fertilized has to have occured already. This is because once the jelly around the eggs is fully hydrated, it reduces or prevents penetration by the sperm. So if your going to remove the eggs for artificial rearing you might as well go ahead and do so.
> 
> Ed


Very interesting, I did not know that! After looking at them today it appears that two of the six have a little white in the egg itself, but the rest seem to remain a nice dark color.

I was thinking about adding those water cups for the tads to be transported by the adults if I happen to miss any eggs that are laid. 

Do you have any advice as to where these cups/dishes should be placed? I can imagine the water will need to be REALLY shallow.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You should read this thread 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/73314-do-not-mock-me.html


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Just thought I would give you all a quick update: 

It turns out the eggs were fertilized like you said and 3 of the six show prominent signs of development. I am extremely satisfied with this turn out since this is only their second clutch to my knowledge.

Shown below should be a picture of a few of the eggs with a developing tad in focus. (Finally had an opportunity try out my new macro lens for my phone!)


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

NICE shot  That Macro setting is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks! I actually got to use my iphone 4s to take this picture. I have a lens that slides over the camera that can do macro, wide angle, and fish eye.


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice shot! I have a pair of leucs that are breeding for the first time this season as well. They seem to like to vary it up a bit with egg laying sites. I've found that laying container lids under leaves has helped them to pick the container lids over the leaves. This has resulted in increased viability of tads. [Usually my clutches laid on the leaves on produce 1-2 healthy tads and the clutches on the lids produce 4-5 healthy tads]. 

One annoying thing I've found is that the male sometimes gets sloppy and throws the eggs into the sidewall of the coco hut. I had to carefully replace a clutch just yesterday. Anyone else ever had this problem???!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rgwheels said:


> One annoying thing I've found is that the male sometimes gets sloppy and throws the eggs into the sidewall of the coco hut. I had to carefully replace a clutch just yesterday. Anyone else ever had this problem???!


How do you know it is the male? 

Ed


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess it is pure speculation, but I've seen him in the hut with the eggs. It's happened twice after seeing him in the hut [hence the speculation]. 



Ed said:


> How do you know it is the male?
> 
> Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rgwheels said:


> I guess it is pure speculation, but I've seen him in the hut with the eggs. It's happened twice after seeing him in the hut [hence the speculation].


Well being in with the eggs is normal since he transports water to wet the eggs to help prevent them from drying out. 

I have serious doubts that they are ending up on the sides due to the action of the male... Most probably it was from how the female was positioned when she deposited the eggs...... 

Ed


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

The female laid in the middle of the dish under the hut and clutch stayed in the middle for two-three days--I assumed that the male accidentally pushed them back while watering. But like I said, I'm purely speculating so it could have been something else as well.



Ed said:


> Well being in with the eggs is normal since he transports water to wet the eggs to help prevent them from drying out.
> 
> I have serious doubts that they are ending up on the sides due to the action of the male... Most probably it was from how the female was positioned when she deposited the eggs......
> 
> Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Remove the second female and see if the problem goes away.... 

Ed


----------

